# Where Do You Keep Your Gun At Night?



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Specifically what I'm asking is how do you store whatever gun you use for home defense at night.

The headboard on our bed used to have a shelf on it. And I would leave my gun on that shelf when I went to bed. One night I woke up with the gun in my hand pointing at the window to my room and my wife Laying across my chest trying to keep me from shooting the air conditioner.

My home defense gun now sits on my dresser two steps from my bed. 

Should I feel the need to grab my gun at night (which has never happened by the way) I have to flip back the covers, stand up and take a step before I can put my hand on my gun. 

I can't imagine doing all that and not being wide awake


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cypher said:


> Specifically what I'm asking is how do you store whatever gun you use for home defense at night.
> 
> The headboard on our bed used to have a shelf on it. And I would leave my gun on that shelf when I went to bed. One night I woke up with the gun in my hand pointing at the window to my room and my wife Laying across my chest trying to keep me from shooting the air conditioner.
> 
> ...


Mine sits right between me and the bad guy.


----------



## old tanker (10 mo ago)

My sweetie used to work a job would bring her home long after I had gone to bed. One day she said, "I don't know why you keep that pistol on the nightstand. Nothing wakes you up. Burglars could steal the bed out from under you."


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

CC on the desk in den about 10' from the bedroom. Loaded 16ga in the bedroom in the corner. Also a S&W M&P PRO 9MM hanging, holstered on the door knob in the den. Hope to never have to use them in that capacity.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

One handgun is attached to a holster on my bedframe with an extra magazine and flashlight. For fifty years, it's always within reach. Never an incident of me grabbing the gun without conscious thought to do so.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The nightstand on my side of the bed. And it is in its holster to make sure that it will take two hands and a deliberate action to remove it should the time come when I need it.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

If the need arises, you'll be wide awake. What you have to fumble with in the dark under duress is up to you and your comfort level.
Happy researching.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have a 12 ga. beside the bed with a empty chamber, The racking of the slide is their warning. My 1911a1 is on the night stand beside my bed.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

tony pasley said:


> I have a 12 ga. beside the bed with a empty chamber, The racking of the slide is their warning. My 1911a1 is on the night stand beside my bed.


If someone is in my house, there is no warning.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I put a lot of effort into not presenting myself as an attractive target. No new car, no bling, we don't leave big screen TV boxes (we actually don't own a big screen TV ours is a 32 inch) in our trash. When I was working I took anything like that to work and put it in the dumpster there. 

I put a lot of effort into making it difficult to get into my home. The windows have bars in the tracks and there's a door jammer on the door. You'd literally have to kick the door off the hinges to get in. 

I said all that to say I judge my chances of waking up with an intruder _in my house_ to be pretty close to nil. 

The incident with me waking up with the gun in my hand _actually did happen_, someone trying to break into my home hasn't. 

So I'd rather try to mitigate what I feel is the most likely risk.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

LostinTexas said:


> If the need arises, you'll be wide awake. What you have to fumble with in the dark under duress is up to you and your comfort level.
> Happy researching.


I have been tested and I know how I will respond from a sleep. You're right. I was wide awake immediately.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

No one wants to try my house. Have had 2 wanted to break in to my tact room in the barn. I got them a free ride and place to stay for 3 years. A couple of times over the years in motel rooms but no one likes looking at a 45acp pointed at them.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I have a 12 gauge beside my bed and my smith and Wesson 38 in the night stand


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I keep mine in a 4 drawer bedside file cabinet that is the same height as our bed. It's in the top locked drawer. The key is glued to a magnet hidden but close by.

I also have a StreamLight flashlight hanging from the side of the file cabinet. It's less than 16" from my face. My bedside gun has a StreamLight on it as well.


SIG P-250C in .40 cal.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I found a well-placed heavy duty gun magnet can hold a side arm in reach in many scenarios. 
*Behind the headboard or on the stand within reach without having to open a drawer.
*Attaching a holster works great too for me.
*It is a very good idea to think things through before needing to access in a crisis. Good luck and find what works for you.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

I sold my FN FNX45 tactical to buy a H&K HK45 compact. So I keep my Sig P220 compact or Sig Emperor Scorpion Carry


----------



## Johwar (Dec 31, 2020)

Cypher said:


> Specifically what I'm asking is how do you store whatever gun you use for home defense at night.
> 
> The headboard on our bed used to have a shelf on it. And I would leave my gun on that shelf when I went to bed. One night I woke up with the gun in my hand pointing at the window to my room and my wife Laying across my chest trying to keep me from shooting the air conditioner.
> 
> ...


On the nightstand next to my bed.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

One in the headboard, one on my dresser, 12 gauge in the closet. One dog outside, one dog inside (early warning system), an an attack cat !


----------



## Feldrew (5 mo ago)

Vaultek gun safe beside my bed that I can access in 2-3 seconds; HKVP9 inside w/ TLR8 light/laser. I practice accessing it from time to time. Also have a Kabar within easy reach.


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

keep mine in digital safe on top of dresser arms length away has shake awake red dot.
(top is in safe botton is my carry.practice with both regularly ) both 45cal


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

No kids at home ..
Sig on nightstand 
Cocked & locked


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

paratrooper said:


> I keep mine in a 4 drawer bedside file cabinet that is the same height as our bed. It's in the top locked drawer. The key is glued to a magnet hidden but close by.
> 
> I also have a StreamLight flashlight hanging from the side of the file cabinet. It's less than 16" from my face. My bedside gun has a StreamLight on it as well.
> 
> ...


adding the flash light to side of my safe...good call


----------



## Rich2500 (12 d ago)

Taurus 1911 on the dresser


----------



## BigGun1911 (3 mo ago)

Cypher said:


> Specifically what I'm asking is how do you store whatever gun you use for home defense at night.
> 
> The headboard on our bed used to have a shelf on it. And I would leave my gun on that shelf when I went to bed. One night I woke up with the gun in my hand pointing at the window to my room and my wife Laying across my chest trying to keep me from shooting the air conditioner.
> 
> ...


I leave mine on my night stand. We don't have small children to worry about.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

BigGun1911 said:


> I leave mine on my night stand. We don't have small children to worry about.


In my case it's actually not small children that I'm worried about it's _me_.


----------

